
TLS Encrypted Client Hello Draft Specification (F/K/a ESNI) - dweekly
https://tlswg.org/draft-ietf-tls-esni/draft-ietf-tls-esni.html
======
dweekly
BoringSSL ticket for ECH implementation:
[https://bugs.chromium.org/p/boringssl/issues/detail?id=275](https://bugs.chromium.org/p/boringssl/issues/detail?id=275)

Chromium ticket for adding TLS ECH (blocked on above ticket):
[https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=109140...](https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=1091403)

(FYI good etiquette on these is to avoid piling on with "me too!" or "oh
neat!" on such bugs, just click the star if you want to vote for & follow the
bugs.)

